# laying pea stone



## mlum228 (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm planning to lay a pea stone path 125 feet by 3 feet with 2 inches of depth. How much pea stone would I need? I'm getting conflicting estimates anywhere from 3 tons to 9 tons. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

